# Off-Cuts Box



## Philly (11 Apr 2005)

Hi All
Completed a little project last week-a box made from off cuts from the project I'm currently working on. The parts were too small to be really useful, but too big to throw out, and the timber ( spalted ripple sycamore) is so lovely. Have a look....





It really came out nice!
The corner were jointed with through dovetails (on the LittleRat) and the box was gently curved with a spokeshave and scrapers. I also inlaid some mother of pearl dots on the side corners.
Have a look on my website for step-by-step pics
http://www.philsville.co.uk/offcut_box.htm

Cheers
Philly


----------



## Chris Knight (11 Apr 2005)

Nice job Philly -looks great!


----------



## tx2man (11 Apr 2005)

Top work Mr P. 8) 

TX


----------



## Keith Smith (11 Apr 2005)

Very nice box, I supose the L-N is in the foreground to give a sense of scale :-k :lol: 

You could have entered this in the competition, perhaps you have something even better up your sleeve.

Keith


----------



## Gill (11 Apr 2005)

Lovely little box - and a sensibly sized photograph of it so that I don't have to scroll sideways continuously to read the post  :wink:  .

Gill


----------



## Pete W (11 Apr 2005)

Beautiful! Didn't know sycamore could be that characterful, and the shellac finishes it off perfectly.

Where did you source the wood? I've been drawn to sycamore since several members have praised its workability, but always thought it was a bit bland.


----------



## Philly (11 Apr 2005)

Pete
The sycamore came from Yandles in Somerset. BIG plank-2 inch think, 20 inch wide and 8 foot tall! Cost a reasonable £40! :shock: 
Here's a pic before I hacked into pieces...... :lol: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Alf (11 Apr 2005)

Very nice, Philly. But how is anyone without a you-know-who's chisel to get any idea of scale? Better pose it by each of your tools in turn, to give everyone as many chances as possible to find a match... :wink: I take it the M of P was the design opportunity created by the through grooves..?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Waka (11 Apr 2005)

I'll just pop out of hiding to say: Nice job Philly, now you know that rat did make sense.


----------



## Philly (11 Apr 2005)

Alf
No, No,No! The M-O-P was for, eh, um....Damn! Wondered how long it would take for someone to guess! :lol: :lol: 
Yes, I had a "Doh!" moment-I double checked and still did it! What a plonker :roll: Mind you-it looks great now, and there isn't one non-woody who would guess :wink: 
Waka
You are right-the Rat was a great purchase (even if you did bend my arm a little :lol: ) See you later this week!
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Charley (11 Apr 2005)

Very nice Philly  The box behind it isn't bad either  \/


----------



## dedee (11 Apr 2005)

Philly,
very nice, I especially like the brass rod hinge, very neat.

Andy


----------



## Pete W (11 Apr 2005)

Philly":25k2n39z said:


> Here's a pic before I hacked into pieces



Very nice... even before you hacked it into pieces .

I think sycamore just leapt to the top of my 'must buy' list!


----------



## Scott (11 Apr 2005)

Nice one Philly! Lovely wee box that!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Apr 2005)

Nice box Philly :wink: I was wondering about that MOP but I see that Alf asked the question first


----------



## Philly (12 Apr 2005)

You know, I checked, checked and then checked again before cutting the groove for the bottom. And STILL I DID IT!  
When I start making stupid mistakes I make it a rule to stop straight away and go indoors. Must start following that rule one day...... :lol: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Aragorn (12 Apr 2005)

I love this little box. The shaping just makes it!
Really good job.


----------



## Philly (3 May 2005)

Hi All
Been a busy boy and finished a second of these boxes....




Thats all the bits left over, so no more boxes in sycamore for a while!
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Newbie_Neil (4 May 2005)

Hi Philly

Somehow I missed this thread first time around. :shock: 

The boxes are absolutely beautiful. I particularly love the curves and the spalted ripple sycamore is just something else.

Absolutely brilliant. :wink: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## tim (4 May 2005)

Where's the MOP? :wink: 

Very nice Philly. BTW what lighting do you use when taking these photos?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Philly (4 May 2005)

Neil-glad you like 'em!
Tim,
Just an anglepoise lamp on my bench. They come out nice-i don't use the flash, which helps. And I put the camera on a tripod. 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Adam (4 May 2005)

Tim, 

I take all my workshop pictures without flash (as it tends to wash out the nice colour and warmth of wood). I like to use flourescent, rather than incandescent lights (e.g. a light bulb) and then I set the white balance on the camera to "flourescent" and it takes off the blue cast automatically. Setting the white balance on the camera, to the light source, has a tremendous effect on the pictures, it automatically removes the orange glow of a bulb, or a blue tint of a flourescent tube.

Oooh, almost forgot, I also take nearly all pictures on a tripod as well!

Adam


----------



## Alf (4 May 2005)

Tripod, no flash and, whenever possible, natural daylight for me. My tripod's become the most used tool in my workshop. #-o :lol: 

Philly, nice box, chum. But could you do me a favour? Stop being so flaming productive! It makes me feel bad.  :wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (4 May 2005)

Sorry, M'Lady. Been a bit of a good woody, recently. Actually finishing stuff. Lowering the tone a bit. Do apologise....... 8-[ 
Promise to try and chill things out a bit...... (maybe :wink: )
Phillyductive


----------



## Pete W (4 May 2005)

Lovely work, Philly 

What are the dimensions - 1/2-inch stock, or a bit thicker?


----------



## Philly (4 May 2005)

Pete
Sorry-the sides/front/back are 12mm and the lid is just over 20mm. Didn't head for a particular dimension-just thicknessed out machine marks and planed it smooth. 
Sycamore is a lovely timber to work-am now on the look out for more air dried stock locally!
Cheers
Philly


----------

